# Dream Horse



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

So this would be my dream horse...

First of all would be a gelding; have had mares I liked but really prefer the boys :smile:

He would be somewhere near 15H and not too wide or too skinny. Metabolically sound! Not an easy or hard keeper please. 

Nice long neck with a bit of an arch to it. Correct sloping shoulder with a good heart girth. Withers slightly higher than croup; with a strong topline (back). 

Muscled but not overly so, no bulldog halter horses please! 

Good straight legs, pasterns not overly short or overly long. Strong, hard, dark colored hooves. 

Nice flowing mane and thick full tail. 

Kind eyes, wide forehead and expressive ears that fit his face. 

Overall he should look like a well built, athletic horse.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I found my dream horse several years ago and bought her sight unseen. There was a sale ad for her brother and I was talking to the owner about him but decided I really didn't want a colt/gelding, I really wanted a mare. She said, "Well, I have his baby sister, she's 2 months old and I haven't even taken pics, but she looks just like him. Maybe a little bit better.". So, I said, "Sold" just on his looks. I got her at 6 months and we have not been apart since. She is the #1 "You don't have enough money to buy this horse." horse on the property. We have a couple of others that aren't for sale for various reasons, mainly we like them too much, but SHE is the one who will not leave this property ever. She is the one who when people come to see others that are for sale, they inevitably ask, "How much for that one?" and I say, "Not for sale.". "No really, everything is for sale, how much?", "No you don't have enough money and you never will have, to buy that horse.". I've insulted more than one person with that. Tough. She's not now and never will be for sale. 

My PERFECT, but of course ever so slightly imperfect, HORSE, L.A. Peppermint Patti


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh yes, there is more!! 

Would prefer one that is not too old or too young, 5-6 years old would be ideal. 

Color is a tough one; my favorite has always been a rich red, shiny Chestnut with just a touch of white on the face. But then again, have always wanted a buckskin. Maybe a Red roan. No bay horses though, that never works out for me somehow. Is buckskin related to bay? Horse genetics always confuses me...

Breed. Hmm. I really don't care what breed he is, but must be able to trot. Although I love my gaited Rocky Mountain gelding, I really want one that can Walk, trot, & canter.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Patti is my perfect horse, not just because I never get tired of looking at her, but because she and I just get each other. We can both get on the other's nerves but still we work. Her personality, willingness to do what I want, heart, courage, and just sweet, sweet, sweet, loving personality makes her my perfect girl.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Finally, I want a horse that is kind and loving. No buck or spook! Must be road safe and trail savvy. 

Would like him to be curious and eager to try new things. Easy to load, easy to haul, willing and eager to please. 

My Dream Horse will be one I can just load up and go ride by myself or with others. I want to go explore the world with my horse. I want to camp with him and ride him over hills and thru creeks. 

I want us to go to places where we meet other horse people too sometimes. 

My partner and friend. That is my Dream Horse.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (Jan 29, 2018)

Hate to burst your bubble but the reason you haven't been able to find your "dream horse" is because you have way to many expectations, especially appearances. No wonder its taken you years... you can't focus on the color or how high they hold their head... but the quality of the horse, on and off the ground. You may find a bay horse who is the nicest horse to ride and handle on the ground but won't purchase it because of that? Its good to know what you are looking for but to find a horse to that specific detail, may take you a lifetime. I think grey horses are beautiful but a pain in the *** to keep clean.. But yet I own a grey horse and is the best~!!!!! If I had shooed him away at the sight of what he looks like, I would have missed out on a great oppournity... try to be less picky!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

AnitaAnne said:


> Oh yes, there is more!!
> 
> Would prefer one that is not too old or too young, 5-6 years old would be ideal.
> 
> ...


Yes, a buckskin horse is pretty much a bay horse with 1 cream gene.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I have my dream horse as well. Is she perfect? Heck no. She has her flaws and I overlook them because I am in love with her. Have been since the day she came off of that delivery trailer. Her good traits more than make up for the couple of flaws that make her a pain in the butt.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Patti is my perfect horse, not just because I never get tired of looking at her, but because she and I just get each other. We can both get on the other's nerves but still we work. Her personality, willingness to do what I want, heart, courage, and just sweet, sweet, sweet, loving personality makes her my perfect girl.


Yeah, that is what it is all about!!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

WarriorPrincess said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but the reason you haven't been able to find your "dream horse" is because you have way to many expectations, especially appearances. No wonder its taken you years... you can't focus on the color or how high they hold their head... but the quality of the horse, on and off the ground. You may find a bay horse who is the nicest horse to ride and handle on the ground but won't purchase it because of that? Its good to know what you are looking for but to find a horse to that specific detail, may take you a lifetime. I think grey horses are beautiful but a pain in the *** to keep clean.. But yet I own a grey horse and is the best~!!!!! If I had shooed him away at the sight of what he looks like, I would have missed out on a great oppournity... try to be less picky!


It's my Dream and I can have all the expectations I want to have! Don't you ever have dreams? 

I started this thread so we could share our visions of our Dream Horses; mine is such a Beauty I can almost see him...he makes me smile


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have my dream horse, ironically named Wirtual Dream. This is how she spends her days now:










But before the texting-while-driving kid broadsided our trailer and ended her riding career, we did stuff like this:














































Dream carried me to my first 50 mile completion and made me an official endurance rider. She carried me through my first 100 miler. She was my pony horse and would quietly take my mother on rides around the farm, even when 100 mile fit. She and I were 1 ride shy of our Decade Award (given to a horse and rider pair who have done at least one endurance ride every year for 10 years). She is even memorialized in my college yearbook:











Dream is the standard all other horses are held to (though that really isn't very fair, but I just can't help it).


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I have your dream horse! Okay, no I don’t, but he looks like the horse of your dreams! I think he’s the most beautiful horse I’ve seen. He’s a couple years too young and a spoiled jerk though; we’re currently working on that. Lol. Maybe you’ll have to see where he’s at in a year or two. 

I own the horse of my dreams. He has some marks against him, but I couldn’t have paid what he’d be worth if he didn’t. He has grown into everything I could have wanted though. Those horses are out there.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@phantomhorse13 What a beautiful horse! I’m so sorry that happened!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

@phantomhorse13 Yes, that is the dream and you are blessed to have her in your life and have had so many wonderful experiences! 

Your post is a fitting tribute to a great horse and I am so glad you still have her to love.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Knave said:


> I have your dream horse! Okay, no I don’t, but he looks like the horse of your dreams! I think he’s the most beautiful horse I’ve seen. He’s a couple years too young and a spoiled jerk though; we’re currently working on that. Lol. Maybe you’ll have to see where he’s at in a year or two.
> 
> I own the horse of my dreams. He has some marks against him, but I couldn’t have paid what he’d be worth if he didn’t. He has grown into everything I could have wanted though. Those horses are out there.


I am eager to see him! Now and in a few years!! 

But truth be told I already had my Dream horse, even if he was not quite as perfect as I described. Like @phantomhorse13 he is the standard all other horses are compared too, even though I realize that is really not fair...I lost him because of my divorce. I had to be practical and sold him, but it broke my heart. I would take him back in a minute if I could...


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm also one that owns her perfect dream horse! Toofine is incredibly athletic, versatile, challenging, and well, all of those amazing Arabian qualities leveled out with those sweet aspects of the Rocky Mountain. I've owned him for 10 years now, and he is approaching 20 years old, but he still gives me the same effort and energy as he did those 10 years ago. We have done barrels, saddleseat, huntseat, western, reining, trail classes, trail riding, eventing, show jumping... You name it, and he has always given me his all.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Wasn't it Ray Hunt who said, the key is not finding the right horse, the key is to make the horse you have the right one?

I think I might have my dream horse, but it isn't so much she is perfect -- she ain't -- or that she can take me to "the top" (whatever that is), but that I have a horse who suits me, whom I get along with, who isn't so much horse that I feel like I'm holding her back from a great career or so little horse that I'm always wishing for better. She gets me where I want to go, and tries hard to do what I'm asking. 

At this stage of my life I am beginning to finally see the value of modest, comfortable aspirations. She's a modest, comfortable little horse with enough sensitivity and spark to never be boring.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have other dream horses too. My dream stallion: Skip N My Assets, because he's kind and gentle and oh my goodness he's so willing to try anything. Doesn't matter if he's good at it or not, he'll try his very best. And he's a gentleman around the ladies. I've never had an easier stallion to handle.

And there's Mort The Minion, our 2017 Dream Foal. This little guy is going nowhere in any kind of a hurry. He's cute, he's built like a little tank, and OMG he's FUNNY. We were talking about what we might start him in when he's old enough and decided we really don't care. Just so long as he's happy, we're happy and he's ALWAYS happy. We've both agreed he probably will never be sold. 

And there's the dream Arabian, SVS Il Divo, aka Cloney. He's another one who's never leaving. We've owned him since birth and can't even think of what it would be like if we didn't have him. He's a goof ball, smarter than us, gorgeous, loves new adventures, and carries my very beginner but game husband around like a Faberge egg.


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

My dream horse is a solid built beginner friendly trail horse, preferably a mare. Can carry anyone down a trail without spooking and just happy to plod along. Color not super important to me (though no cremellos perlinos or grey). Build wise I would take a horse built like an old style Lippit Morgan any day of the week (short wide.and strong legs). 


I love a good bay but if I find my dream horse that has all of the above and is blue roan I will be thrilled. If my dream horse is a bay or chestnut or really any color (except ones mentioned) I'll be happy.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

There's also my dream Heffa Moo, Honey Boo Boo aka Bright As A Star, broodmare extraordinaire! She has the blue eyed death stare, can freeze you in your tracks with a look and is the sweetest, bluffingest mare I've ever owned, yes I made that word up. She's Large, In Charge and Beyoootiful. She's never been ridden and at her age never will be. We've committed to keeping her until her final days because she was old enough when we got her we didn't think starting her was fair. So rather than risk an unhappy ending, she'll remain, even if we never bred another foal. 

I can't say enough about Dolly aka Dolly's Red Galaxy. I saw her at the Triangle Sale and had no intention of buying a horse. Especially not a tanky little cutting pony. But you know what? She reached out and just GRABBED my attention from the pen. I couldn't take my eyes off of her. Her kind eye, her pretty movement, her sweet attitude....it just said, "You need this mare.". Well, I got her and we haven't looked back. We came home and she staked her claim. I am HER human. Never mind the rest of those horses, they can take care of themselves, it's all about HER. She's cute, she's fun to ride, quick as a cat and easy to get along with, what's not to love? Pretty little bay with 4 white stockings. 

And of course, there's Goldy aka Shiner's Moon Dance, mom of Mort which in itself is enough to grant her Queen status in our books. She's cute, she's sweet, she's a tank and she makes great babies. She's fun to ride too.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@AnitaAnne - Okay, I’ll show you him now for fun then.  Someday hopefully he’ll get there.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

14.2-16hh sound physically and (very important) mentally. Great feet and decent bone.

Medium width, neither narrow nor bulky. Short back, decent hip. Athletic but balanced, forward but sane. Brave, sure footed, thinking horse. Stamina for days. Quirky, with a sense of humor. Likes people. Opinionated enough to be interesting but with a great work ethic and lots of 'try'. Good in a herd. Reasonably smooth to ride with a ground covering stride and lovely canter.

Couldn't care less about color. Great and horrible horses come in all colors. White faces can be a pain for sunburn. Pale horses always look dirty, but neither is a deal breaker. Gender doesn't matter.

I owned my perfect horse and I just put him down with throat cancer at 3.5 years old.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

BlueSpark said:


> 14.2-16hh sound physically and (very important) mentally. Great feet and decent bone.
> 
> Medium width, neither narrow nor bulky. Short back, decent hip. Athletic but balanced, forward but sane. Brave, sure footed, thinking horse. Stamina for days. Quirky, with a sense of humor. Likes people. Opinionated enough to be interesting but with a great work ethic and lots of 'try'. Good in a herd. Reasonably smooth to ride with a ground covering stride and lovely canter.
> 
> ...


Oh so sorry for your loss :hug: it is horrible to loose one so young and full of promise.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

@Knave Oh my! You do have the horse I described!! He looks like such a sweetie pie, don't believe he is spoiled at all 

Who said Dreams don't come true??


----------



## Phantomrose (Jul 25, 2016)

My Dream Horse was ideally an Icelandic Gelding. He had to be silver dapple black, with at least a snip marking on his face. Temperament wise, he had to have good manners on the ground, and calm with a bit of a silly side, but under saddle, a bit forward and willing. His age would have to be around 9-12 years old.

What I ended up with was a 9 Year Old Trottingbred Chestnut Gelding with a star on his forehead. He has good ground manners, picks up his feet, and stands nicely, and is a sweetie and a goofball. Under saddle, he can be a forward pony, albeit sometimes stubborn. He is willing when you give him something to focus on under saddle.

Honestly, he’s perfect for me. He may not be my dream breed or colour, but his temperament and his nature is what caught my eye, and what got me into getting him. He also provides me a bit of a challenge when he does get stubborn, and as helped me grow, but by bit as a rider. His name is Jet and I wouldn’t trade him for the world.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

My dream horse has changed a lot over the last year, since I started lessons and are actually around horses. When I was a little girl up until last spring, I my dream horse was a beautiful grey Arabian mare who I had raised from a filly. I could just see us galloping off into the sunset, her mane blowing in the wind. 

Now after I've seen what actual horses are like, and I've learned a lot about them, I see some practical issues with my dream horse. [emoji2]

The stable I go to is home to around 60 horses, of all different shapes and sizes. They have a volunteer program, and I've been able to work with quite a few of them. 

I have learned that grey horses are impossible to keep clean, so now my dream horse is as dark as possible. Maybe black, although they fade. Maybe bay? I'd still like some white markings. Maybe a stripe and no more than three socks. Always thought a horse looks better without all four feet white. [emoji2]

I have learned that mares can be more difficult when they are in season, so I'm thinking my dream horse is a gelding.

I have learned that Arabians are as gorgeous as I thought they were, but also more hot tempered than I really would like. I also found out that I just love love love the drafts! So now my dream horse is a part draft, or maybe a cob type. 

I have learned that there is a lot to training a young horse, way more than I can do. So now my dream horse is middle aged. 

To review: my 4 year old grey Arabian filly, turned into a 12 year old dark brown or bay draft mix gelding. 

But who am I kidding, I'm so smitten with horses, you could give me a 25 year old lop eared pony with a bad attitude, and I'd say he was my dream horse! [emoji38]













Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Speaking of dirt...we have that lovely red clay soil here, so the best for hiding the color of the dirt is a red chestnut 

Red roan is a possibility though; then he could match the barn pup. Here he is "helping me" with the water tubs...:evil: 

(sorry about the sideways picture)


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

I was stupid and let my dream horse slip through my fingers. This is Sonny, he had the most personality of any horse I've ever met. Playful, curious, and extremely kind-hearted. And so SOFT, he had a pinky finger neck rein and front and rear buttons for easy side-passes and turns on the shoulder, rear, or both. Truly a one of a kind horse. 










Now, he was a little on the lazy side- it took a bit of encouragement to push him into his beautiful, easy lope...he just didn't have that "go fast" mentality. I ran him on barrels and poles, and he did great with the patterns and such...but we were consistently in the bottom rankings [emoji23] I didn't care though, it was just for fun, and as an equine-partner and trail horse he was to DIE for. 










At only four he was completely steadfast and brave as can be. Crossed everything, water bridges, train tracks (didn't even spook when a train passed~100 ft in front of us) Was great bareback, didn't even need a halter as you could steer him with all seat and leg. Took him overnight camping for a weekend and had the time of my life.


















I had the opportunity to buy him for several thousand less than he would have been listed for sale...but I passed because I fell pregnant and I didn't want him to sit for a year or two until I was ready. What I should have done, was buy him and let my aunt keep him for her and the grandkids until I was ready to take him back.

I think Chase has the potential to be a nice horse, and I'm pretty happy with where we are. But, I don't think I'll ever find another horse quite like Sonny.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

My dream horse has changed a bit over the years. Since I was an english rider in the H/J world I always wanted the big, pretty, fancy WB.

Cally was my first dream horse. She was everything I had wanted from my dream horse. Big (16.2hh), pretty (bay w/blaze & three white sockings - she looked just like a breyer), & fancy (omg that floaty trot!). Well then I learned my dream horse wasn't all she was talked up to be... I found my "dreams" had changed a little. Doesn't mean I loved her any less or she was any less of my "heart horse" - it was just funny once I got her that I realized my dreams & riding goals had changed a little lol.

I truly have my dream horse now. Jameson is literally everything I could have ever wanted (and some stuff I never knew I wanted!). When I decided to buy him it was because I thought he'd make a great husband horse. He seemed calm, gentle, & super talented. I was right  lol

We get frequently made fun of because of how spoiled he is... but this horse can literally do no wrong. Rides & drives. Loads into anything (plus I can load/unload by myself). Trail rides. Jumps (_loves_ to jump). Minimal spook (& when he does it's a slight sidestep). No naughty behavior. Overall he just really tries no matter what we're doing. Did I mention he's also adorable? Lol. I just honestly don't think I could have found a better horse for me & he's opened so many doors I thought I would have to give up on.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@AnitaAnne - I know right!? Lol. I was laughing as I read each of your posts because he matched everything until the personality came up. Hahaha. He’s gentle enough but he truly is spoiled. I have about thirty days on him now and he has really improved. Hopefully he’ll continue along those lines. If I sold him to you now you’d hate him after a week.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Like so many others my dream horse has changed over the years. I am lucky enough to say that I have owned 2 "heart" horses but neither were the horse of my dreams. The first a 1/2 Morgan 1/2 Paint mare that I purchased with my hard earned babysitting money while I was in the 8th grade. She was unbroken and as pretty as a picture and smarter than any other horse I have ever owned. You had to be 1 step ahead of her at all times or you were doing things her way! I owned her for 26 years and still miss her every single day (she has the worst conformation as she got the worst of both of her breeds- heavy front end large neck and Paint booty - but a gorgeous black and white and the loveliest Morgan shaped head)

My second heart horse was born here and meant to be my hubbies horse - bred out of a super stockly granddaughter of Impressive and a WP bred Appaloosa - Steve was colorful and full of personality from the day he was born. He grew to be 16.1H and about 1200lbs when riding fit. He was just a HUGE horse with a bigger personality. Way too much for my timid hubby - so I rode him - if you can call it riding. When Steve was in a good mood you had the best ride of your life - when he wasn't - well you wished you had never heard of riding horses. He was never spooky, could cross anything but was opinionated and lazy. The longer you rode the slower he got and if the other horses passed him and he fell behind he would buck - not like I am in pain or my rider bothers me - but always a squeal and one big buck- more out of frustration I think - but it was hard to sit and harder to get him to keep up with the other horses. But when you needed him to be steadfast and calm he was - he always loaded up with a bright willing attitude and was so much fun at home. Truly a people horse who loved to have all of the attention. he died in March 2016 at the age of 12 of an aneurysm. My heart aches today when I think of him.

So today as I think about my dream horse - I don't think in terms of my heart horse. I think more along the lines of what is practical for me at this stage of my life. The amount of time I have available to ride and my physical abilities as a rider. My dream horse stands 14.2 to 14.3 Hands - is stocky enough that me, as a larger rider does not look too big, but short enough that I can mount from the ground with my weirdly short legs. Calm, but brave personality - I want a horse that will look at an obstacle and say - if its not going to eat me I will cross it. Curious personality with maybe a little clown like playfulness. I love my gaited horses but miss a smooth trot and a smoother canter. Tillie is super forward and is like riding a jet pack most days. Maybe something forward but not quite as forward as I have now.

Color - I have owned literally almost every color and breed of horse I can think of. Appy, Paint, Arabian, Quarter Horse, Black, Red, Grey, Roan, Bay, Chestnut, Palomino - and I have to say that at this point I really don't care. Although I am not really a Palomino fan I would own one if it had all of the above criteria.

Most of all I want a horse with a beautiful head and soft kind eyes.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Sometimes we have to find a good one and they become our dream horse over time.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sandycat said:


> my dream horse was a beautiful grey Arabian
> 
> Now after I've seen what actual horses are like, and I've learned a lot about them, I see some practical issues with my dream horse.
> 
> I have learned that grey horses are impossible to keep clean


Wait.. you think grey Arabs attract dirt?! No no no.. they are just trying to give you any and every color you ever wanted in a horse.. as long as that color matches your soil. 










I always said I liked pintos.. :rofl:




Dustbunny said:


> Sometimes we have to find a good one and they become our dream horse over time.


Sure hoping for this with my current gelding..


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

My dream horse - and yes I am fussy - is this...

2 to 4 year old (when I start her) Thoroughbred filly
TRUE BLACK with either four white legs and a huge baldy face (and maybe a belly splash - or maybe even a full on pinto, they do exist in the breed) or no white at all
Conformation that suits jumping - strong sound forelegs, a jumper's shoulder, an overall uphill build, and a strong hind with a low stifle
Pretty face, nice neck - aesthetically beautiful
From Jungle Boy/Sir Tristram/Lunchtime bloodlines like my friend's very fancy gelding
Unraced, ideally purpose bred for jumping (with those bloodlines, 9 times out of 10 they jump, they're considered the top bloodlines in Aus for crossing to warmbloods for showjumping prospects)
AT LEAST 16.2hh at full maturity, no particular reason - I know smaller horses can jump well - just personal preference
Ideally unbroke but well handled, or else already proven and winning over the big tracks (4' and up)
Sensitive, soft, light and rideable, but intelligent, brave, and willing

I will probably never own that horse. I know that dream is unrealistic. But I'm allowed to dream!

The mare I have now is not all of those things, but she is pretty close to perfect for me and I love her to pieces. She can be a handful, but her temperament (apart from the "brave" part, she is far from brave ****) is exactly what I want. She is 16.2ish (at least) and was 4 when I got her... and conformationally, her front end is pretty much exactly what I want. Her hind is not quite perfect, but it doesn't make me love her any less. <3

Not bad for a little off the track freebie eh?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Wait.. you think grey Arabs attract dirt?! No no no.. they are just trying to give you any and every color you ever wanted in a horse.. as long as that color matches your soil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Barbary daughter was a Green Tobiano most days.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I tend to think you have to make your own dream horse but the foundation of mine is a sassy, sorrel quarter horse mare with a little bit of chrome. I've had and have horses that are a dream to ride for the type of riding I do and JC would have fit the bill perfectly if he'd been a mare and more towards sorrel than chestnut coloring. The one horse I fell fast and hard for though was his dam who was a total witch with a "B". Everyone else hated her. The only thing I don't want to deal with is bucking, a crow hop now and then is fine but one that really bucks is one I don't even want to try to work with.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Knave said:


> @AnitaAnne - I know right!? Lol. I was laughing as I read each of your posts because he matched everything until the personality came up. Hahaha. He’s gentle enough but he truly is spoiled. I have about thirty days on him now and he has really improved. Hopefully he’ll continue along those lines. If I sold him to you now you’d hate him after a week.


No way could I hate that sweet boy! Don't think I have ever _hated_ a horse...


----------



## ChestnutPony4Life (Dec 30, 2017)

This is the horse of my dreams... Oooohhhhhh man I love her https://www.dreamhorse.com/ad/2097404.htm


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I have my dream horse. She's only 3 and I've only had her for 6 months (most of those being winter and too cold to ride) but I already love her and spend every minute I'm not riding her wishing we were out. 

Before the trails closed for the winter I took her out alone (the only horse I'll do that with) to our state park a few times and to a new trail I've never been to. Nothing phases this girl, not even a deer 10 feet away. Our farrier didn't believe me that she was 3 because she behaved better than any of our other horses while getting trimmed last time. 

When we were at the new trail I realized we were on the wrong path and I said "Daisy I think we're on the wrong path" and she looked back and then climbed straight up the hill to the right path through brush and bushes. 

Can't wait until summer to get her out more but I have big hopes and plans for us!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

@QueenofFrance08 I call that an "old brain" wonderful to have in a horse of any age!! Knew a 2 yr old like that was owned by a friend. His half-sister was half-crazy, but he was the most laid back easy-going horse I have ever seen! Didn't make him slow, just calm.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@AnitaAnne - Yes, I guess that was too strong a word; I just mean you wouldn’t like him so much anymore. I keep telling him it’s lucky he’s pretty. Lol. Actually he is finally having a lot more good days compared to bad.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Another day in search of that elusive Dream Horse...

_I have had the most aggravating day ever. Began with my riding buddy late this morning, she had locked her keys and phone in the truck Friday so woke up late. I nearly left without her. 

So we and a third horsey friend headed over to Georgia. There was some times going thru Atlanta on 85 that I had to be um..be very shall we say "quick"? They were both a little terrified and quickly fastened their seatbelts, but we zipped through very efficiently and arrived in plenty of time to take a much needed potty stop 

Arriving at the barn in question we were greeted with a bit of rain, not super heavy but not light either. The arena was half tolerable and half major mud puddle. Oddly enough they were just feeding the horse, stating that they were getting a late start. It was 11 or so Georgia time, so thought it was very odd to be feeding in the middle of the day...

I had a list of 6 horses I was interested in. The first she said no (the 6 yr old) stating he wasn't suitable for my needs. The next was very food aggressive with her neighboring horses, so I ruled her out. Somehow we only ended up with three that were suitable. 

So the first was brought out, a little buckskin mare with good strong black hooves and really cute black tipped ears. The barn rider rode, my friend rode, then I rode. None of us rode very long; the most that little mare worked was 30 minutes. Next was a very handsome black gelding. Right away noticed he was lame. Looked to be high up in the left hip. So we didn't ride him. Then rode the final prospect, an attractive chestnut gelding. He turned out to have a big lump on his left knee and moved his forelegs oddly. Ruled him out too, even though no obvious lameness. 

Took the little buckskin mare back out and did some ground work, waving ropes, hoola-hoops, pool noodles, etc. She passed with flying colors. 

Told the owner we needed to go eat and discuss further. Had a nice lunch and went over the list of requirements. She really did meet all my most important goals, and had such a nice, regular trot I knew I would enjoy riding her. She was a sweet girl and didn't show the slightest hint of being herd bound. 

So we drove back and I headed into the barn to make a deal. We stopped by her stall just so I could look one more time, and discovered to my horror that her right hock was puffy and hot. The dealer showed up soon after, and the only response was..."That's ok, I can sell her tomorrow when the other lady comes". 

I felt sick to my stomach and a bit mad too. Every dang horse was lame! What in the world did they do to those horses to make them look sound? It had to be something in the feed, but I don't know what. 

I feel so bad for all of those horses, but especially that cute little mare. I feel so sorry I rode her and she must have been hurting. 

How did two experienced horse people miss this?? I am so glad we left and came back...

I will have to take a little break from horse hunting. We wasted that whole day for nothing. What kind of person rides and sells lame horses _


----------



## Banjo4blue (Feb 12, 2018)

WarriorPrincess said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but the reason you haven't been able to find your "dream horse" is because you have way to many expectations, especially appearances. No wonder its taken you years... you can't focus on the color or how high they hold their head... but the quality of the horse, on and off the ground. You may find a bay horse who is the nicest horse to ride and handle on the ground but won't purchase it because of that? Its good to know what you are looking for but to find a horse to that specific detail, may take you a lifetime. I think grey horses are beautiful but a pain in the *** to keep clean.. But yet I own a grey horse and is the best~!!!!! If I had shooed him away at the sight of what he looks like, I would have missed out on a great oppournity... try to be less picky!


You don't have to go bursting people's bubble, what good does that do? It's not bad to have that many expectations. I had so may things on my horse 'wish list' that helped me put horses in perspective. For example if you see a horse thats just stunning and has lovely gaits, you might be tempted to get them even if they are really hard to load into a trailer. Then you go back to your "dream horse qualifications" and see that, oh yeah, I can't take this horse anywhere, I can't just load them into a trailer and go...maybe not such a good idea. But when you find the right horse, there will almost certainly be things about them that aren't perfect. For example, when I got my horse, I spent a long time working about making sure I found 'the right one' that met everything on my list, but when I found my pony and got him, sure he is lazier than I wanted, and a lot smaller than I wanted, but I wouldn't trade him for any other horse in the world. But he meets all the most important things, like having no vices, no behavior issues, easy to lead, easy to tack up, bombproof, hard hooves, surefooted, friendly, easy to catch, simple to ride, knows his ground work...Dream horses are out there! 
Perfect horses are mythical creatures, but dream horses are plentiful. There is a dream horse out there for every horse lover.
:loveshower::faceshot:


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

@AnitaAnne, I'm sorry that it was a no go again...  Unfortunately there are so many lame and broken horses out there. Wish it wasn't so expensive transporting horses by plane because there would have been probably many good candidates for you where I worked before. Good minded, solid horses, and good looking to boot.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Banjo4blue said:


> You don't have to go bursting people's bubble, what good does that do? It's not bad to have that many expectations. I had so may things on my horse 'wish list' that helped me put horses in perspective. For example if you see a horse thats just stunning and has lovely gaits, you might be tempted to get them even if they are really hard to load into a trailer. Then you go back to your "dream horse qualifications" and see that, oh yeah, I can't take this horse anywhere, I can't just load them into a trailer and go...maybe not such a good idea. But when you find the right horse, there will almost certainly be things about them that aren't perfect. For example, when I got my horse, I spent a long time working about making sure I found 'the right one' that met everything on my list, but when I found my pony and got him, sure he is lazier than I wanted, and a lot smaller than I wanted, but I wouldn't trade him for any other horse in the world. But he meets all the most important things, like having no vices, no behavior issues, easy to lead, easy to tack up, bombproof, hard hooves, surefooted, friendly, easy to catch, simple to ride, knows his ground work...Dream horses are out there!
> Perfect horses are mythical creatures, but dream horses are plentiful. There is a dream horse out there for every horse lover.
> :loveshower::faceshot:


Exactly. Expect no less than your ideal. I found my dream horse and I shall continue to find them in the future.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

It's funny, while I was reading this thread I tried so hard to think of what my dream horse would be and I came up with nothing! I think this has to be partly because when I was young, all I wanted was to be around horses - any horses! Any horse was my dream horse! 

I think now I could recognize qualities that I would prefer in a horse, and things that would be non-negotiables (like safety related behavior) but the next time I go horse shopping I will check out just about anything.  I will say, I agree with the statement earlier about how sometimes the horses we have become our dream horse. I feel like that has kind of happened with Nav. 

I only started working with Nav because he was sitting around and not being worked at all as a very green five year old. My mentor planned to sell him eventually, but I said I'd do some schooling with him in the meantime. And he was a pain at first! We could only get one lead most of the time, and he was just a kind of gangly and goofy looking horse. 









However, after working with him on and off for about two years, we developed a great connection and I also realized just how good of a horse he really is. I've always loved dressage, if I was going to seriously pursue a discipline it would be that, but this horse was and is not a great dressage horse. He can do just about everything though. He's good hacking out alone or with buddies, he trailers amazingly, he can be looky but his spooks are minimal, bucking is rare, he can jump, he can do low level dressage - honestly if we took lessons we could probably do even more! He also has the best personality, he just loves people and wants to be around them. 






















I have come to realize that even if he isn't my dream horse (I mean, if we're dreaming lets make him the appropriate height to match my height, haha!) he is the best horse for me right now. And, as a plus, when I was a little kid, before I even started riding I loved Shire horses, because I was already tall and loved the idea of a very tall horse, I always said I'd like to have one someday - and Nav is half Shire, so now I kind of do.


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

When I was little (2 years old) and _Spirit, Stallion of the Cimarron _ came out, I fell in love with Rain. I decided right then and there that I was going to get a paint horse someday and name her Rain lol. I watched that movie every weekend for 7 years! Over that time, I thought Spirit looked pretty appealing too haha. I loved his dorsal stripe! So what did I do? I combined them and decided I wanted a dun paint! Over time that dream morphed as I learned more and more about horses. I made a list of my dream horse before we went horse shopping many years later, but I didn't actually think I would find a horse that matched it. I was ready to give that dream up and fall in love with a perfectly practical horse (I had been leasing a little grade black mare who I had loved but she was too old to do too much work). 

Well, my list ended up being something like this:
-Mare (in my opinion they tend to be more relational, and all my favorite lesson/lease horses were mares)
-around 15hh 
-around 10 years old
-Smart, Relational, Calm personality
-Possibility to go all around
-Red dun tobiano with one stocking, star, and snip.

When I saw Tessa's listing I nearly had a heart attack! When I saw her for the first time, I kept running my hands over her, kind of in a daze, really. She was local, she was in our price range, and she ticked off every box on my list. 4 other people had been willing to pay cash for her right then and there, but her owners wanted her to go to me instead, so they let me try her out for a couple weeks. That was nearly 3 years ago. Of course, no horse is perfect. Tessa is much more sensitive and reactive than I had originally thought, but I am so glad she is. It has made me a better rider and I've realized that had she been the horse I thought she was, I probably would've gotten bored. But now there's never a dull moment with her and because she's so sensitive she responds immediately with a light cue, so we become a seamless team! When I got her, she had only ever been ridden western and was mostly a trail horse, but the first time I rode her english she was amazing! I jumped her for a short time, discovered it wasn't for me or her after all, and converted to dressage, which we have both been loving with all our hearts. My trainer says that "Tessa loves to dance with her rider." It's true! She doesn't want to be ordered around (don't know any horse that would?) but _wants_ to understand what the rider wants of her so she can do it! I've ridden her tackless, done liberty with her, and I still love going on small trail rides. She is so incredibly smart it takes her minutes to figure something out. She truly is my dream horse!

































Did I mention she also likes to make her pattern more interesting?


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

My dream horse would be one that is similar to Anita’s in personality – trailers well, enjoys going out, enjoys seeing the world and meeting new people. Gentle, kind, trusty, and just a little bit forward, with great ground manners. I’ve had closer “friendship” relationships with mares, but I appreciate a gelding too. My first horse was a black QH gelding with what I call the “Clint Eastwood” personality. He reminded me of the character Eastwood played in Gran Torino – grumpy old cuss who has seen it all, but if you stuck with him and showed him you cared about him, he stuck with you and wanted to try his heart out for you. 

I’m not too set on a certain breed, though I would adore another mule or a mammoth donkey. I want something no taller than 15 hands (closer to 14, the better IMO), with bone like a plow horse and wide as a truck. Personality matters the most to me – I want something I can be comfortable sharing with my nieces and “adopted” nieces/nephews, my non-horsey boyfriend, and my horse-loving friends without worrying. 

And if I could have a choice of color, I want a BLACK horse. There is a special place in my heart for black animals – my best dog, my best cats, and my first horse that I loved dearly were all black. But really, I’d take anything that met the personality/training criteria no matter what color it was.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

My personal unicorn:

14 to 15hh, medium to medium-wide build.
Mare
A breed or combination of breeds with a base calmness but a bit of a spark in their personality. (My old 3/4 QH 1/4 Arab was a fantastic blend!)
I'd love another flaxen chestnut because I now have a soft spot for them, but I don't care too much about colour
Lots of show and/or trail miles
NO spook, thankyouverymuch
Generally calm demeanour but not dopey
A "good sport" type who will put up with shenanigans
Smooth gaits with medium ground coverage. Neither "choppy pony" nor "so-fast-this-isn't-fun" as their default movement
Nails their canter leads and has nice enough movement and enough smarts to do some lower level dressage
Has a cute not-scary jump that I could build a bit of confidence with over small fences
Rates herself well in her gaits -- is willing to move and stays at the speed you set
Is that intuitive type who can "read" their rider's level and will babysit a beginner but bring it if someone more experienced rides and asks for more.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I've always wanted a Fresian. However from what I've read they seem to have a lot of physical issues so I doubt I'll ever own one. I guess right now, my dream horse is ... well ... Dreams lol. I'd wanted an Appaloosa since I was a child - they are so colorful. I wanted a horse that has some spunk, that has a gas pedal but can come right down and be Steady Eddie when necessary, one that is brave, who is willing to try for you whenever you ask. I wanted to train this unicorn horse from the ground up, so he didn't have any bad habits to undo, and so we developed more of that connection. I wanted a good-minded horse, and a horse that doesn't need a whole bunch of special supplements and special tack and all that, one who is easy to be around and easy to love. 

Dreams is every bit of that. If I could change one thing about him, I'd like him to have more mane and tail - he's not rat tailed by any stretch of the imagination but a little more length and density would be awesome. Other than that, he's everything I ever wanted in a horse. : )

-- Kai


----------

